# [Joomla!] Menü anpassen



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich hab nun ein fertiges Joomla-Template genommen, was fast so aussieht, wie ich mir wünschte, nur eine kleine Änderung beim Menü muss ich noch machen, alles andere habe ich schon abgeändert, bei diesem Punkt hab ich jedoch keine Ahnung, weil die CSS recht groß ist...
Ich habe im Anhang zwei Screenshots. Ich möchte, dass mein Menü oben und das Logo so aussieht wie in "SoSollsAussehen.jpg".
Das heißt das obere Menü rechts neben das Logo setzen.
Und unter der Abtrennung dann noch ein zweites oberes Menü, was ich dann später noch anlegen werde.
Wenn das nur eine Grafik wäre, dann hätte ich das natürlich schon geschafft, aber das repeatet sich...
Ich weiß es ist zu viel verlangt, sich in die CSS hineinzulesen, weil sie echt groß ist, aber vielleicht findet ja auf die schnelle jemand, was ich will.
Ich weiß leider die Schlüsselwörter nicht genau...


```
body {
	font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
	line-height: 1.3em;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #666666;
	background: #fff;
}

body.contentpane {
	background: #fff;
}

form {
  margin: 0;
  padding: 0;
}

img,table {
	border: none;
}

p {
	margin: 5px 0;
	text-align: justify;
}

a {
	color: #00CC00;
	outline: none;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: 400;
}

a:link {
	font-weight: 400;
}

a:visited {
	font-weight: 400;
	color: #999;
}

a:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
	font-weight: 400;
}

input  {
	color: #ccc;
	outline: none;
	margin: 0;
}

input:focus {
	outline: none;
}

button {
	color: #fff;
	font-size: 11px;
	border: none;
	background: #696969;
	cursor: pointer;
}


#modlgn_remember.inputbox  {
	background: none;
	border: none;
	width: auto;
	vertical-align:middle;
}

input.button, .validate  {
	color: #fff;
	font-size: 11px;
	cursor: pointer;
	font-weight: 700;
	border: none;
	height:20px;
	line-height:19px;
	padding: 2px 4px 4px;
	margin:6px 0 0 0;
}

/*****************************************/
/*** Template specific layout elements ***/
/*****************************************/

#page_bg {
	background: #fff url(../images/page_bg.png) repeat-x top left;
}

#wrapper {
	margin:0 auto;
	width:980px;
}

#holder {
	width:980px;
	margin:0 auto;
}

#header {
	position:relative;
	margin:0 auto;
	padding:24px 22px 43px 22px;
	height:223px;
	width:936px;
	background: transparent url(../images/headerimg.jpg) no-repeat top center;
}

#pillmenu {
	height:28px;
	width:956px;
	padding:0 12px;
	margin:0 0 16px 0;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_bg.png) no-repeat top center;
}

#pillmenu ul {
	overflow: hidden;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
	height:28px;
	list-style: none;
}

#pillmenu li {
	float: left;
}

#pillmenu li a {
	float:left;
	color: #fff;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: 700;
	height:28px;
	line-height:27px;
	padding: 0 12px;
	margin:0;
	cursor:pointer;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_divider.png) no-repeat top right;
}

#pillmenu li a:hover, #pillmenu li a#active_menu-nav {
	color:#00CC00;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_hover.png) no-repeat top right;
}

.logo {
	float:left;
	width:710px;
	height:48px;
	padding:4px 0 0 22px;
	margin:0 0 4px 0;
	overflow:hidden;
}

.logo table {
	overflow:hidden;
	width:710px;
	height:48px;
}

.logo table td{
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
	vertical-align:middle;
}

.logo h1 {
	text-align:left;
	color:#fff;
	line-height:normal;
	margin:0;
	text-transform:uppercase;
}

.logo a, .logo a:link, .logo a:visited  {
	color:#fff;
	font-size:20px;
	font-weight:700;
	text-decoration:none;
}

.logo a:hover {
	text-decoration:none;
	font-weight:700;
}

.newsflash {
	height:123px;
	width:600px;
	padding:50px 42px;
	text-align:justify;
	background: transparent url(../images/news_bg.png) no-repeat top left;
	overflow:hidden;
}

.newsflash h3 {
	width:600px;
	height:17px;
	color:#fff;
	overflow:hidden;
	line-height:17px;
	margin:0 0 27px 0;
	padding:4px;
	text-align:left;
	background: transparent url(../images/news_h3_bg.png) no-repeat bottom left;
}

.newsflash table tr td {
	color:#CCCCCC;
	height:78px;
	text-align:justify;
}

.newsflash  a {
	color:#CCCCCC;
	font-weight:700;
	text-decoration:none;
}

.newsflash div.module  {
	background:none;
	width:600px;
	height:118px;
	margin:0 auto;
	overflow:hidden;
}

.newsflash div.module div  {
	background:none;
	padding:0;
}

.newsflash table.contentpaneopen {
	margin:0;
}

.newsflash div.module_menu div div div, .newsflash div.module div div div, .newsflash  div.module_text div div div {
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
}

.cpathway {
	position:absolute;
	bottom:0;
	left:12px;
	height:20px;
	line-height:19px;
	width:952px;
	overflow:hidden;
}

.cpathway img {
	float:left;
	padding:6px 6px 0 0;
}

span.breadcrumbs.pathway {
	float:left;
	padding:0;
	color:#6f5dca;
	margin:0;
}

span.breadcrumbs.pathway a.pathway  {
	float:left;
	margin:0;
	padding:0 6px 0 0;
	color: #2b2b2b;
	font-weight:400;
	text-decoration: none;
}

span.breadcrumbs.pathway a.pathway:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
}

#search {
	float:right;
	padding:14px 0 0 0;
}

.search {
	float:left;
	height:32px;
	padding:0 0 0 10px;
	background:transparent url(../images/inputbox.png) no-repeat top left;
}

.search .inputbox {
	float:left;
	border: none;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	font-size:11px;
	line-height:14px;
	height:14px;
	width:168px;
	padding:8px 6px 9px 2px;
	margin:0;
	background:none;
}

.search .button {
	float:left;
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
	border:none;
	text-indent:-9999px;
	height:32px;
	width:36px;
	background:transparent url(../images/search_but.png) no-repeat top right;
}

.search .button:hover {
	color:#e54d30;
}

#content {
	margin:0 auto;
	width:980px;
}

#leftcolumn, #rightcolumn {
	float: left;
	width: 220px;
	padding:0;
	margin:0 12px 10px 0;
}

#rightcolumn {
	float: right;
	margin:0 0 10px 12px;
}

div#maincolumn {
	float: left;
	padding:10px 10px 20px;
	margin:0 0 12px 0;
	width:496px;
	background:#FFFFFF;
}

div#maincolumn_full {
	margin:0 auto 10px;	
	padding:10px 10px 20px;
	width: 960px;
	background:#FFFFFF;
}

div#maincolumn_left, div#maincolumn_right  {
	float: left;
	padding:10px 10px 20px;
	margin:0 0 12px 0;
	width: 728px;
	background:#FFFFFF;
}

div#maincolumn_right {
	padding:6px 9px 10px 10px;
}

div.nopad {
	overflow: hidden;
}

div.nopad ul {
	clear: both;
}

td.middle_pad {
	width: 20px;
}

#footer {
	height:70px;
	text-align:center;
	margin:0 0 20px;
	background: transparent url(../images/footer.png) no-repeat top center;
}

#footer_holder {
	height:36px;
	width:956px;
	color: #fff;
	font-weight:400;
	line-height: 35px;
	padding:0 12px;
	margin:0 auto;
	overflow:hidden;
}

#footer a {
	color: #fff;
	font-weight:400;
	text-decoration: none;
}


#footer a:hover {
	text-decoration:underline;
}

a.footer123:link, a.footer123:visited {
	color: #000;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	text-decoration: underline;
}

#f123 {
	text-align: right;
	width: 100%;
	margin: 0 auto;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
}
.f123 {
	text-align: right;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	text-decoration: none;
}
.f123_bg {
	background:url(../images/123_bg.png);
	width:134px;
	height:30px;
	text-align:center;
	padding: 0 3px;
}
.f123_1 {
	display: block;
	font-size: 10px;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: #666;
	text-align: left;
	padding: 0 0 2px 4px;
}

a.link_123:link, a.link_123:visited {
	font-size: 15px;
	font-family: Tahoma, Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	color: #797979;
	text-decoration:none;
	font-weight: 700;
}
a.link_123:hover {
	font-size: 15px;
	font-family: Tahoma, Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	color: #797979;
	text-decoration:none;
	font-weight: 700;
}

/*****************************************/
/*** Joomla! specific content elements ***/
/*****************************************/

div.offline {
	background: #fffebb;
	width: 100%;
	position: absolute;
	top: 0;
	left: 0;
	font-size: 1.2em;
	padding: 5px;
}

/* headers */
div.componentheading {
	height: 22px;
	margin:0;
	color: #000;
}

table.blog {
	
}

h1 {
	padding: 0;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 1.3em;
	line-height:19px;
	font-weight: 700;
	vertical-align: bottom;
	color: #000;
	text-align: left;
	width: 100%;
}

h2, .contentheading {
	padding: 0;
	font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 11px;
	vertical-align: middle;
	color: #00CC00;
	text-align: left;
	font-weight: 700;
}

h2, a.contentheading {
	background: none;
	border: none;
	margin:6px 0;
}

table.contentpaneopen h3 {
	margin-top: 25px;
	color:#585858;
}

h4 {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: #333;
}

h3, .componentheading, table.moduletable th, legend {
	margin:6px 0;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 11px;
	font-weight:700;
	text-align: left;
	text-transform:uppercase;
	color: #333;
	padding: 0;
}
/* small text */
.small {
	font-size: 10px;
	color: #666666;
	font-weight: 700;
	text-align: left;
}

.modifydate {
	height: 20px;
	vertical-align: bottom;
	font-size: 10px;
	color: #666666;
	text-align: right;
}

.createdate {
	vertical-align: top;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #999;
	padding-bottom: 8px;
}

a.readon {
	float: right;
	line-height: normal;
	font-size: 11px;
	padding: 0 0 0 14px;
	color: #666666;
	text-transform: lowercase;
	text-decoration: none;
}

a.readon:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
}

/* form validation */
.invalid { border-color: #ff0000; }
label.invalid { color: #ff0000; }


/** overlib **/

.ol-foreground {
	background-color: #f1f1f1;
	color: #333;
}

.ol-background {
	background-color: #f1f1f1;
	color: #333;
}

.ol-textfont {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 10px;
}

.ol-captionfont {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #fbfbfb;
	font-weight: 700;
}
.ol-captionfont a {
	background-color: #f1f1f1;
	color: #333;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-size: 12px;
}

.ol-closefont {}

/* menu links */
a.mainlevel:link, a.mainlevel:visited {
	padding-left: 5px;
}

a.mainlevel:hover {

}

/* spacers */
span.article_separator {
	display: block;
	height: 20px;
}

.article_column {

}

.column_separator {
	
}

td.buttonheading {
	text-align: right;
	width: 0;
}

.clr {
	clear: both;
	font-size:0;
}

table.blog span.article_separator {
	display: block;
	height: 20px;
}



/* table of contents */
table.contenttoc {
  margin: 5px;
  padding: 5px;
  background: none;
}

table.contenttoc td {
  padding: 0 5px;
}


/* content tables */
td.sectiontableheader {
  color: #fff;
  font-weight: 700;
  padding: 4px;
}

tr.sectiontableentry1 td {
	padding: 4px;
}

tr.sectiontableentry1 {
	background:#f3f3f3;
}
  
tr.sectiontableentry0 td,
tr.sectiontableentry2 td {
  padding: 4px;
}

td.sectiontableentry0,
td.sectiontableentry1,
td.sectiontableentry2 {
  padding: 3px;
  font-size: 11px;
}


/* content styles */
.contentpaneopen, table.contentpane {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

table.contentpane td{
	text-align: left;
}

table.contentpane td.contentdescription {
	width: 100%;
}

table.contentpane  {
	text-align: left;
	float: left;
	width: 100%;
}

table.contentpane ul li a .category {
	color: #FF8800;
}

table.contentpane ul li {
	color: #666;
}

table.contentpaneopen {
	border-collapse: collapse;
	padding: 0;
	margin:0 6px;
}

table.contentpaneopen li {
	margin-bottom: 5px;
}

table.contentpaneopen fieldset {
	border: 0;
	border-top: 1px solid #669933;
}

table.contentpaneopen h3 {
	margin-top: 25px;
}

table.contentpaneopen h4 {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: #000;
}

.highlight {
	background-color: #fffebb;
}

ul.latestnews, ul.mostread {
	list-style:none;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
	text-align:left;
}

/* module control elements */
table.user1user2 div.moduletable {
	margin-bottom: 0px;
}

div.moduletable, div.module {
  margin-bottom: 25px;
}

div.module_menu, div.module, div.module_text{
	margin:0 0 10px 0;
	padding: 0;
}

div.module_menu div, div.module div, div.module_text div {
	margin:0;
	background: transparent url(../images/box_m.png) repeat-y top center;
}

div.module_menu div, div.module div, div.module_text div {
	
}

div.module_menu div div, div.module div div, div.module_text div div {
	text-align: center;
	margin:0;
	padding:0 0 3px 0;	
	background: transparent url(../images/box_b.png) no-repeat bottom center;
}

div.module_menu div div div, div.module div div div, div.module_text div div div {
	padding:0 0 14px 0;
	margin:0 auto;
	color:#605d6f;
	background: transparent url(../images/box_t.png) no-repeat top center;
}

div.module div div div div {
	width: 160px;
	color:#605d6f;
}

div.module_menu div div div div, div.module div div div div, div.module_text div div div div {
	background: none;
	margin:0 auto;
	padding:0;
	color:#605d6f;
}

div.module_text div div div div {
	text-align: left;
}

div.module_text div div div div.bannergroup_text {
	padding: 10px 10px 10px 20px;
	width: 174px;
}

div.module_text div div div div.bannergroup_text div {
	color:#605d6f;
	width: auto;
	padding: 0 0 4px;
}

div.module div div div form {
	margin:0 auto;
	padding:0 0 6px 20px;
	text-align:left;
	width:180px;
}

div.module_menu ul {
	list-style: none;
	padding: 0;
}

div.module_menu ul#mainlevel {
	margin: 0 auto;
	text-align: center;
}

div.module_menu ul li{
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

div.module_menu ul li a:link, div.module_menu ul li a:visited {
	font-weight: 700;
	padding: 2px 0;
	line-height: 24px;
	background: transparent url(../images/blue/bullet2.jpg) top left no-repeat;
}

#leftcolumn div.module table ,#rightcolumn div.module table {
	padding: 0 0 6px 0;
}

#leftcolumn div.module table td ,#rightcolumn div.module table td {
	margin:0;
	padding: 0 6px 0 0;
	height:20px;
	color:#666666;
	text-align:left;
	line-height:13px;
	vertical-align: middle;
}

#leftcolumn div.module table.poll {

}

#leftcolumn div.module table.poll td {
	text-align: left;
}

/* LEFT COL H3 */
#leftcolumn h3, #rightcolumn h3 { 	
	width:196px;
	height: 31px;
	line-height:30px;
	margin:0 0 6px 0;
	padding: 0 12px;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	text-align: left;
	text-transform:none;
	font-weight: 700;
	overflow:hidden;
	background: transparent url(../images/box_h3.png) no-repeat top center;
}

 #rightcolumn h3 {
}

.moduletable_menu, .moduletable, .moduletable_text {
	margin: 0 0 16px 0;
	padding: 0 0 8px 0;
}
#leftcolumn ul.menu, #rightcolumn ul.menu {
	list-style: none;
	text-align: left;
	margin:0;
	width:198px;
	padding:0 0 0 12px;
}

#rightcolumn ul.menu {
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li, #rightcolumn ul.menu li {
	margin:0 0 1px 0;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li:hover, #rightcolumn ul.menu li:hover {
}


#leftcolumn ul.menu li ul li, #rightcolumn ul.menu li ul li {
}

/*LEFT COL LINK*/
#leftcolumn ul.menu li a, #leftcolumn ul.menu li a:link,
#rightcolumn ul.menu li a, #rightcolumn ul.menu li a:link {
	display:block;
	font-weight: 400;
	font-size: 11px;
	line-height: 19px;
	padding:0 0 0 14px;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #605d6f;
	background: transparent url(../images/menu_arrow.gif) no-repeat left top;
}


#leftcolumn ul.menu li a:hover, #rightcolumn ul.menu li a:hover {
	color: #000;
	background: transparent url(../images/menu_arrow_hover.gif) no-repeat left top;
}

/*LEFT COL CURRENT LINK*/

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current {
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current a, #leftcolumn ul.menu li#current a:link, 
#rightcolumn ul.menu li#current a, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current a:link {
	display:block;
	color: #000;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current {
	
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current a:hover, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current a:hover {
	display:block;
	color: #000;
}

/*LEFT COL SUB LINK*/
#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a, #leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a:link,
#rightcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a:link {
	font-weight: 400;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #605d6f;
	line-height:19px;
	padding:0 0 0 14px;
	background: none;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a:hover, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a:hover {
	color: #000;
	background: none;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li ul li#current, #rightcolumn ul.menu li ul li#current {
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li, #rightcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li {
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li a, 
#rightcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li a {
	line-height:19px;
	font-size: 11px;
	font-weight: 400;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #605d6f;
	padding:0 0 0 14px;
	background: none;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li a:hover {
	color: #000;
	background: none;
}

/*SUBMENU POSITION*/
#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

/*CURRENT SUBMENU POSITION*/
#leftcolumn ul.menu li ul {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}


#leftcolumn ul.menu li ul, #rightcolumn ul.menu li ul {
	list-style: none;
	margin:0;
}


/* forms */
#leftcolumn .moduletable ul, #rightcolumn .moduletable ul {
	margin: 6px 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style: none;
}

#leftcolumn .moduletable ul li, #rightcolumn .moduletable ul li {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0 2px;
}

table.adminform textarea {
  width: 540px;
  height: 400px;
  font-size: 1em;
  color: #000099;
}

form#form-login fieldset { 
	border: 0 none; 
	padding: 0;
	margin:0;
	color:#605d6f;
	text-align: left;
}

form#form-login ul {
	padding: 0;
	list-style: none;
	text-align: left;
	margin: 10px auto 0;
}

form#form-login ul li { 
	padding: 0; 
}

form#form-login ul li a {
	text-align: left;
	padding: 0;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #605d6f;
	text-decoration: none;
}

form#form-login ul li a:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
}

#form-login	input {
	border:none;
	color:#000;
	font-size:11px;
	height:14px;
	line-height:14px;
	padding:2px 4px;
	background:#c6c2d8;
}

input#modlgn_passwd, input#modlgn_username {
	width:142px;
}

input.button, #form-login input.button {
	height:20px;
	border:none;
	font-weight:700;
	color:#7d74a9;
	line-height:15px;
	padding:2px 6px 3px;
	background:transparent url(../images/but.gif) repeat-x top left;
}

input.button:hover, #form-login input.button:hover {
	color:#fff;
}

/* thumbnails */
div.mosimage         {  margin: 5px; }
div.mosimage_caption {  font-size: .90em; color: #333; }

div.caption       { padding: 0 10px 0 10px; }
div.caption img   { border: 1px solid #CCC; }
div.caption p     { font-size: .90em; color: #333; text-align: center; }

/* Parameter Table */
table.paramlist {
	margin-top: 5px;
}

table.paramlist td.paramlist_key {
	width: 128px;
	text-align: left;
	height: 30px;
}

table.paramlist td.paramlist_value {
}

div.message {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-weight: 700;
	font-size : 14px;
	color : #c30;
	text-align: center;
	width: auto;
	background-color: #f9f9f9;
	border: solid 1px #d5d5d5;
	margin: 3px 0px 10px;
	padding: 3px 20px;
}

/* Banners module */

/* Default skyscraper style */
.bannergroup {
}

.banneritem {
}

/* Text advert style */

.banneritem_text {
	padding: 4px;
	font-size: 11px;
}

.banneritem_text a {
	font-weight:700;
	color:#000;
}

.bannerfooter_text {
	padding: 4px;
	font-size: 11px;
	text-align: right;
}

/* System Messages */
/* see system general.css */

.pagination span { padding: 2px; }
.pagination a    { padding: 2px; }

/* Polls */
.pollstableborder td {
	text-align: left;
}

/* Frontend Editing*/
fieldset {
	border: 1px solid #ccc;
	margin-top: 15px;
	padding: 4px;
}

legend {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0 10px;
}

td.key {
	border-bottom:1px solid #eee;
	color: #333;
}

/* Tooltips */
.tool-tip {
	float: left;
	background: #ffc;
	border: 1px solid #D4D5AA;
	padding: 5px;
	max-width: 200px;
}

.tool-title {
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
	font-size: 100%;
	font-weight: 700;
	margin-top: -15px;
	padding-top: 15px;
	padding-bottom: 5px;
	background: url(../../system/images/selector-arrow.png) no-repeat;
}

.tool-text {
	font-size: 100%;
	margin: 0;
}

/* System Standard Messages */
#system-message dd.message ul { 
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
	background: none;
	border: none;
}

/* System Error Messages */
#system-message dd.error ul { 
	color: #c00; 
	background: none;
	border: none;
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
}

/* System Notice Messages */
#system-message dd.notice ul { 
	color: #c00; 
	background: none;
	border: none;
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
}

#system-message dd {
	text-indent: 0;
}

#system-message dd ul {
	list-style-type: none;
	color: #c00; 
	background: none;
	border: none;
}

#system-message {
	margin-top: 5px;
}
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wird schwer mit der Hilfestellung, wenn der dazugehörige HTML-Code fehlt, um in dem Stylesheet überhaupt durchzusteigen.

Ein Link zu deiner Seite wäre von Vorteil.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Zumindest müsstest du erstmal die Breite für *.logo* und die darin eingebettete Tabelle herabsenken, damit das Menü rechts daneben überhaupt Platz  findet. Gleiches gilt für *#pillmenu*, wenn darin das Menü der Begierde enthalten ist.

Sofern beide Seitenbereiche im HTML-Code direkt aufeinander folgen,  und so Nachbarelemente darstellen, sollten die Breitenanpassungen hier schon genügen, da *.logo* mit float:left formatiert ist, um von dem Menü zu seiner rechten Seite umflossen zu werden.

Wenn dem nicht so  sein sollte, müsstest du zusätzlich im HTML-Code dafür Sorge tragen:

```
<div class="logo">...</div>
<div id="pillmenu">...</div>
```


Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, da sie nur auf Vermutungen basieren ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab mal die Breite verringert, dann schaut das so aus...(Anhang).

Hier ist mal der Quelltext vom IE

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de-de" lang="de-de" >
<head>
  <base href="http://localhost/swg/index.php" />
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
  <meta name="robots" content="index, follow" />
  <meta name="keywords" content="swg, ep, electronic partner, swg datensysteme" />
  <meta name="description" content="Joomla! - dynamische Portal-Engine und Content-Management-System" />
  <meta name="generator" content="Joomla! 1.5 - Open Source Content Management" />
  <title>Willkommen auf der Startseite</title>
  <link href="/swg/index.php?format=feed&amp;type=rss" rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS 2.0" />
  <link href="/swg/index.php?format=feed&amp;type=atom" rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" title="Atom 1.0" />
  <script type="text/javascript" src="/swg/media/system/js/mootools.js"></script>
  <script type="text/javascript" src="/swg/media/system/js/caption.js"></script>
 
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/swg/templates/system/css/system.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/swg/templates/huricannachbildung/css/template.css" type="text/css" />
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/swg/templates/huricannachbildung/css/ie6.css" type="text/css" />
<![endif]-->
 
</head>
<body id="page_bg">
	<div id="wrapper">
		<div class="logo">
			<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
				<tr>
					<td>
						<h1><a href="/swg/index.php">SWG-Datensysteme</a></h1>
					</td>
				</tr>
			</table>	
		</div>
		<div id="search"></div>
		<div class="clr"></div>	
		<div id="pillmenu"><ul id="mainlevel-nav"><li><a href="/swg/index.php/about-joomla" class="mainlevel-nav" >Über Joomla!</a></li><li><a href="/swg/index.php/merkmale" class="mainlevel-nav" >Merkmale</a></li><li><a href="/swg/index.php/news" class="mainlevel-nav" >News</a></li><li><a href="/swg/index.php/die-community" class="mainlevel-nav" >Die Community</a></li><li><a href="http://sys.eu.shuttle.com/home.jsf?id=10191&lang=DE" class="mainlevel-nav" >beitrag2</a> <img src="/swg/images/stories/ext_lang.png" border="0" alt="beitrag2"/></li></ul></div>
		<div class="clr"></div>	
			<div id="header">
				<div class="newsflash">
							<div class="module">
			<div>
				<div>
					<div>
													<h3>Schlagzeilen</h3>
											
 
 
<table class="contentpaneopen">
	<tr>
		<td valign="top" ><p>Mit Joomla! ist es einfach eine beliebige Website zu erstellen. Was immer Sie machen möchten, ob es nur eine Web-Visitenkarte werden soll oder ob Sie eine große Online-Community erstellen möchten, Joomla! erlaubt Ihnen, Ihre Träume in wenigen Minuten zu verwirklichen und bietet Ihnen die Möglichkeit Funktionalitäten da einzusetzen, wo Sie sie brauchen. Die Vielzahl an Erweiterungen wird Ihrer Site erlauben zu wachsen und Ihren Besuchern neue Funktionen bieten, die Ihr Ansehen im gesamten Internet erhöhen kann.</p></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
        <td valign="top" >
 
       		</td>
     </tr>
</table>
					</div>
				</div>
			</div>
		</div>
	
				</div>
				<div class="cpathway"><span class="breadcrumbs pathway">
Start</span>
</div>
			</div>	
			
			<div id="content">
								<div id="leftcolumn">
							<div class="module_menu">
			<div>
				<div>
					<div>
													<h3>Quellen</h3>
											<ul class="menu"><li class="item11"><a href="/swg/index.php/installation"><span>Installation</span></a></li><li class="item12"><a href="/swg/index.php/networks"><span>Netzwerke</span></a></li><li class="item13"><a href="/swg/index.php/homepage"><span>Websiteerstellung</span></a></li></ul>					</div>
				</div>
			</div>
		</div>
	
					<br />
					<?if( $sg == 'banner' ):?>
<br />
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="margin:0 auto">
	<tr>
		<td style="font-size:11px;color:#999;font-family:Tahoma,Arial,Verdana;line-height:16px;text-align:center;">Designed by:</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<div style="background:transparent url(templates/huricannachbildung/images/sg_background.gif) no-repeat;width:82px;height:16px;font-size:11px;color:#999;font-family:Tahoma,Arial,Verdana;padding:0 0 0 28px;line-height:16px;text-align:center;">
				<a href="http://www.siteground.com" style="text-decoration:none;">web hosting</a>
			</div>
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
<?else:?>
 	SWG-Datensysteme, Powered by <a href="http://joomla.org/" class="sgfooter" target="_blank">Joomla!</a> and designed by SiteGround <a href="http://www.siteground.com/joomla-hosting/joomla-templates.htm" target="_blank" class="sgfooter">Joomla Templates</a>
<?endif;?>					<br />
				</div>
								
								<div id="maincolumn">
									<div class="nopad">
						
													<div class="componentheading">
	Willkommen auf der Startseite</div>
<table class="blog" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
	<td valign="top">
					<div>
		
<table class="contentpaneopen">
<tr>
		<td class="contentheading" width="100%">
					Kann die PDF-Ausgabe Bilder und Sonderzeichen enthalten?			</td>
	
		<td align="right" width="100%" class="buttonheading">
	<a href="/swg/index.php?view=article&amp;catid=31:allgemein&amp;id=34:kann-die-pdf-ausgabe-bilder-und-sonderzeichen-enhalten&amp;format=pdf" title="PDF" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','status=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,titlebar=no,menubar=no,resizable=yes,width=640,height=480,directories=no,location=no'); return false;" rel="nofollow"><img src="/swg/images/M_images/pdf_button.png" alt="PDF"  /></a>	</td>
	
		<td align="right" width="100%" class="buttonheading">
	<a href="/swg/index.php?view=article&amp;catid=31:allgemein&amp;id=34:kann-die-pdf-ausgabe-bilder-und-sonderzeichen-enhalten&amp;tmpl=component&amp;print=1&amp;layout=default&amp;page=" title="Drucken" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','status=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,titlebar=no,menubar=no,resizable=yes,width=640,height=480,directories=no,location=no'); return false;" rel="nofollow"><img src="/swg/images/M_images/printButton.png" alt="Drucken"  /></a>	</td>
	
		<td align="right" width="100%" class="buttonheading">
	<a href="/swg/index.php/component/mailto/?tmpl=component&amp;link=aHR0cDovL2xvY2FsaG9zdC9zd2cvaW5kZXgucGhwL2thdGVnb3JpZS1hbHMtYmxvZy8zNC1rYW5uLWRpZS1wZGYtYXVzZ2FiZS1iaWxkZXItdW5kLXNvbmRlcnplaWNoZW4tZW5oYWx0ZW4%3D" title="E-Mail" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','width=400,height=350,menubar=yes,resizable=yes'); return false;"><img src="/swg/images/M_images/emailButton.png" alt="E-Mail"  /></a>	</td>
		</tr>
</table>
<table class="contentpaneopen">
 
<tr>
	<td width="70%"  valign="top" colspan="2">
		<span class="small">
			Geschrieben von: Administrator		</span>
		&nbsp;&nbsp;
	</td>
</tr>
 
<tr>
	<td valign="top" colspan="2" class="createdate">
		Mittwoch, den 11. Oktober 2006 um 17:14 Uhr	</td>
</tr>
 
 
<tr>
<td valign="top" colspan="2">
<p>Ja! Vor Joomla! 1.5 war die PDF-Ausgabe nur für den Textinhalt eines Beitrags und nur und für ISO-8859-1-kodierte Beiträge möglich. Mit der neuen PDF-Bibliothek kann der gesamte Beitrag inklusive Bildern als PDF-Datei ausgegeben werden. Der PDF-Generator kann außerdem mit UTF-8-Texten und mit sämtlichen Zeichensätzen aller Sprachen umgehen. Dazu müssen zwar die entsprechenden Schriftarten installiert sein, doch dies geschieht automatisch während der Installation eines Sprachpakets.</p></td>
</tr>
 
<tr>
	<td colspan="2"  class="modifydate">
		Zuletzt aktualisiert am Donnerstag, den 08. November 2007 um 11:46 Uhr	</td>
</tr>
 
 
</table>
<span class="article_separator">&nbsp;</span>
		</div>
		</td>
</tr>
 
<tr>
	<td valign="top">
		<table width="100%"  cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
		<tr>
										<td valign="top" width="50%" class="article_column">
				
<table class="contentpaneopen">
<tr>
		<td class="contentheading" width="100%">
					Joomlas Sicherheitsstoßtrupp			</td>
	
		<td align="right" width="100%" class="buttonheading">
	<a href="/swg/index.php?view=article&amp;catid=1:aktuelle-nachrichten&amp;id=44:joomlas-sicherheitsstosstrupp&amp;format=pdf" title="PDF" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','status=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,titlebar=no,menubar=no,resizable=yes,width=640,height=480,directories=no,location=no'); return false;" rel="nofollow"><img src="/swg/images/M_images/pdf_button.png" alt="PDF"  /></a>	</td>
	
		<td align="right" width="100%" class="buttonheading">
	<a href="/swg/index.php?view=article&amp;catid=1:aktuelle-nachrichten&amp;id=44:joomlas-sicherheitsstosstrupp&amp;tmpl=component&amp;print=1&amp;layout=default&amp;page=" title="Drucken" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','status=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,titlebar=no,menubar=no,resizable=yes,width=640,height=480,directories=no,location=no'); return false;" rel="nofollow"><img src="/swg/images/M_images/printButton.png" alt="Drucken"  /></a>	</td>
	
		<td align="right" width="100%" class="buttonheading">
	<a href="/swg/index.php/component/mailto/?tmpl=component&amp;link=aHR0cDovL2xvY2FsaG9zdC9zd2cvaW5kZXgucGhwL2NvbXBvbmVudC9jb250ZW50L2FydGljbGUvMS1ha3R1ZWxsZS1uYWNocmljaHRlbi80NC1qb29tbGFzLXNpY2hlcmhlaXRzc3Rvc3N0cnVwcA%3D%3D" title="E-Mail" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','width=400,height=350,menubar=yes,resizable=yes'); return false;"><img src="/swg/images/M_images/emailButton.png" alt="E-Mail"  /></a>	</td>
		</tr>
</table>
<table class="contentpaneopen">
 
<tr>
	<td width="70%"  valign="top" colspan="2">
		<span class="small">
			Geschrieben von: Administrator		</span>
		&nbsp;&nbsp;
	</td>
</tr>
 
<tr>
	<td valign="top" colspan="2" class="createdate">
		Sonntag, den 31. August 2008 um 04:07 Uhr	</td>
</tr>
 
 
<tr>
<td valign="top" colspan="2">
<p>Das Joomla-Projekt hat ein erstklassiges Expertenteam zusammengestellt und daraus den neuen Joomla-Sicherheitsstoßtrupp formiert. Das neue Team wird sich ausschließlich auf die Erforschung und Lösung von Sicherheitsfragen konzentrieren. Anstatt jedoch in relativer Geheimhaltung zu agieren, wird das sogenannte <em>Joomla Security Strike Team</em> (JSST) im neuen <a href="http://developer.joomla.org/security.html" lang="en">Joomla Security Center</a> intensiv und öffentlich seine Präsenz zeigen.</p></td>
</tr>
 
<tr>
	<td colspan="2"  class="modifydate">
		Zuletzt aktualisiert am Donnerstag, den 11. September 2008 um 06:15 Uhr	</td>
</tr>
 
<tr>
	<td  colspan="2">
		<a href="/swg/index.php/component/content/article/1-aktuelle-nachrichten/44-joomlas-sicherheitsstosstrupp" class="readon">
			Weiterlesen...</a>
	</td>
</tr>
 
</table>
<span class="article_separator">&nbsp;</span>
</td>
														<td valign="top" width="50%" class="article_column column_separator">
				</td>
								
		</tr>
		</table>
	</td>
</tr>
 
</table>
 
											</div>
				</div>
				
								<div id="rightcolumn">
							<div class="module">
			<div>
				<div>
					<div>
													<h3>Umfragen</h3>
											<form action="index.php" method="post" name="form2">
 
<table width="95%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" align="center" class="poll">
<thead>
	<tr>
		<td style="font-weight: bold;">
			Wie beurteilen Sie EP: SWG Datensysteme GmbH ?		</td>
	</tr>
</thead>
	<tr>
		<td align="center">
			<table class="pollstableborder" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
							<tr>
					<td class="sectiontableentry2" valign="top">
						<input type="radio" name="voteid" id="voteid1" value="1" alt="1" />
					</td>
					<td class="sectiontableentry2" valign="top">
						<label for="voteid1">
							Service und Ware erstklassig						</label>
					</td>
				</tr>
											<tr>
					<td class="sectiontableentry1" valign="top">
						<input type="radio" name="voteid" id="voteid2" value="2" alt="2" />
					</td>
					<td class="sectiontableentry1" valign="top">
						<label for="voteid2">
							Ware gut, aber Service könnte besser sein						</label>
					</td>
				</tr>
											<tr>
					<td class="sectiontableentry2" valign="top">
						<input type="radio" name="voteid" id="voteid3" value="3" alt="3" />
					</td>
					<td class="sectiontableentry2" valign="top">
						<label for="voteid3">
							Service gut, aber Ware könnte besser sein						</label>
					</td>
				</tr>
											<tr>
					<td class="sectiontableentry1" valign="top">
						<input type="radio" name="voteid" id="voteid4" value="4" alt="4" />
					</td>
					<td class="sectiontableentry1" valign="top">
						<label for="voteid4">
							Service und Ware unzureichend						</label>
					</td>
				</tr>
											<tr>
					<td class="sectiontableentry2" valign="top">
						<input type="radio" name="voteid" id="voteid5" value="5" alt="5" />
					</td>
					<td class="sectiontableentry2" valign="top">
						<label for="voteid5">
							Andere Mängel						</label>
					</td>
				</tr>
										</table>
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<div align="center">
				<input type="submit" name="task_button" class="button" value="Abstimmen" />
				&nbsp;
				<input type="button" name="option" class="button" value="Ergebnis" onclick="document.location.href='/swg/index.php/component/poll/14-beurteilung'" />
			</div>
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
 
	<input type="hidden" name="option" value="com_poll" />
	<input type="hidden" name="task" value="vote" />
	<input type="hidden" name="id" value="14" />
	<input type="hidden" name="5b5386a39529eb3feecd1cc3bc79367a" value="1" /></form>					</div>
				</div>
			</div>
		</div>
	
				</div>
								<div class="clr"></div>
						
			</div>
		
			<div id="footer">
				<div id="footer_holder">
					
					<?if( $sg == 'banner' ):?>
<br />
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="margin:0 auto">
	<tr>
		<td style="font-size:11px;color:#999;font-family:Tahoma,Arial,Verdana;line-height:16px;text-align:center;">Designed by:</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<div style="background:transparent url(templates/huricannachbildung/images/sg_background.gif) no-repeat;width:82px;height:16px;font-size:11px;color:#999;font-family:Tahoma,Arial,Verdana;padding:0 0 0 28px;line-height:16px;text-align:center;">
				<a href="http://www.siteground.com" style="text-decoration:none;">web hosting</a>
			</div>
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
<?else:?>
 	SWG-Datensysteme, Powered by <a href="http://joomla.org/" class="sgfooter" target="_blank">Joomla!</a> and designed by SiteGround <a href="http://www.siteground.com/joomla-hosting/joomla-templates.htm" target="_blank" class="sgfooter">Joomla Templates</a>
<?endif;?>					<a href="http://validator.w3.org/check/referer">valid xhtml</a>
					<a href="http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/check/referer">valid css</a>
				</div>
			</div>
	</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

In diesem Fall tritt der zusätzlich erforderliche Umbau des HTML-Codes in Kraft:





Maik hat gesagt.:


> Sofern beide Seitenbereiche im HTML-Code direkt aufeinander folgen,  und so Nachbarelemente darstellen, sollten die Breitenanpassungen hier schon genügen, da *.logo* mit float:left formatiert ist, um von dem Menü zu seiner rechten Seite umflossen zu werden.
> 
> Wenn dem nicht so  sein sollte, müsstest du zusätzlich im HTML-Code dafür Sorge tragen:
> 
> ...



mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

im HTML Code, das kann ich in der CSS-Datei ändern oder ?
Soll ich das als div schreiben? Was soll da alles rein in 
	
	
	



```
<div class="logo">...</div>
<div id="pillmenu">...</div>
```


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Die Notation zur direkten Aufeinanderfolge  dieser beiden <div>-Elemente kannst du nicht im Stylesheet ändern, denn wie ich schon zweimal erwähnte, mußt du dies im HTML-Code vornehmen. Erst dann kann die float:left-Regel für *.logo* auch Wirkung zeigen - die erforderlichen Breitenanpassungen für das Logo und Menü vorausgesetzt.

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

Da ist ja gar nicht so schwer...ich hätte ganze Zeit im CSS gesucht...
Ganz perfekt schauts aber noch ned aus naja

Naja jetzt passts einigermaßen, muss mich noch bisschen damit spielen, dauert immer etwas länger bei mir...

Hast du noch ne Idee, wie ich das untere Menü dazu machen könnte?
Aber soweit danke erstmal nochmal


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Du wirst noch nicht die Breite für *#pillmenu* herabgesenkt haben.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Coldstorm hat gesagt.:


> Hast du noch ne Idee, wie ich das untere Menü dazu machen könnte?


*cpathway*?

Indem du es ebenfalls im HTML-Code direkt nach *#pillmenu* folgen lässt, und im CSS anstelle der absoluten Positionierung clear:left deklarierst, um den Umfluß von *.logo* abzubrechen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

Ok danke... ne CPathway ist irgendwas anderes, das Menü muss ich erst noch irgendwie in Joomla zuweisen...
Dann danke, den Rest muss ich mal wieder selber rausbekommen


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

*cpathway* beinhaltet das Breadcrumb-Navigationsmenü, zu deutsch Brotkrümelnavigation.

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

ok, brauche doch nochmal kurz Hilfe ^^

Ich schreibe jetzt nochmal ein anderes Pillmenü(Pillmenü2). Pill menü ist also das obere Menü und Pillmenü das obere Menü darunter, aber eigenständig.
Hab die Schriftgröße also oben auch größer als bei Pillmenü2


```
#pillmenu {
	font-size: 14px;
	height:28px;
	width:956px;
	padding:0 12px;
	margin:0 0 16px 0;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_bg.png) no-repeat top center;
}

#pillmenu ul {
	overflow: hidden;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
	height:28px;
	list-style: none;
}

#pillmenu li {
	float: left;
}

#pillmenu li a {
	float:left;
	color: #fff;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: 700;
	height:28px;
	line-height:27px;
	padding: 0 12px;
	margin:0;
	cursor:pointer;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_divider.png) no-repeat top right;
}

#pillmenu li a:hover, #pillmenu li a#active_menu-nav {
	color:#00CC00;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_hover.png) no-repeat top right;
}


#pillmenu2 {
	font-size: 11px;
	height:28px;
	width:956px;
	padding:0 12px;
	margin:0 0 16px 0;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_bg.png) no-repeat top center;
}

#pillmenu2 ul {
	font-size: 14px;
	overflow: hidden;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
	height:28px;
	list-style: none;
}

#pillmenu2 li {
	float: left;
}

#pillmenu2 li a {
	float:left;
	color: #fff;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: 700;
	height:28px;
	line-height:27px;
	padding: 0 12px;
	margin:0;
	cursor:pointer;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_divider.png) no-repeat top right;
}

#pillmenu2 li a:hover, #pillmenu li a#active_menu-nav {
	color:#00CC00;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_hover.png) no-repeat top right;
}
```

Aber ich weiß nicht so recht weiter, ich habs einfach gemacht, indem ich in Joomla das untere Menü auf Position User3 gesetzt hab... das schaut dann so aus (siehe Anhang), aber andere Schriftgröße ist dann halt nicht möglich, gibts da noch was einfacheres ? Damit das Menü so aussieht wie auf hurican.sk ?


```
<div class="logo">
			<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
				<tr>
					<td>
						<h1><a href="index.php"><?php echo $mainframe->getCfg('sitename') ;?></a></h1>
					</td>
				</tr>
			</table>	
		</div>
		<div id="pillmenu"><jdoc:include type="modules" name="user3" /></div>
		<div id="search"><jdoc:include type="modules" name="user4" /></div>
		
		
		<div class="clr"></div>	
		<div class="clr"></div>	
			<div id="header">
				<div class="newsflash<?php if(!$this->countModules('user1') and JRequest::getCmd('layout') != 'form') : ?> only<?php endif; ?>">
					<jdoc:include type="modules" style="rounded" name="top" />
				</div>
				<div class="cpathway"><jdoc:include type="module" name="breadcrumbs" /></div>
			</div>
```


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Und wo versteckt sich    *#pillmenu2* im HTML-Code? :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

Gute Frage, ist nicht sichtbar, aber ist die selbe Ebene wie <div id="pillmenu"><jdoc:include type="modules" name="user3" /></div> also Position User3.
Da gibt es in Joomla so vordefinierte Positionen...


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, ab dieser Stelle, wo im Back-End diverse Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Seitennavigationsmodule bestehen, bist du in der Joomla!-Gemeinde des CMS-Forums besser aufgehoben, und werde dich dort mal hingeleiten 

Zumindest müsste mal ihre Anordnung getauscht werden, wenn die Unterpunkte unterhalb der Hauptnavigation erscheinen sollen, wie in der genannten Seite.

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

Da hast Du wohl Recht...allerdings muss ich so oder so ein neues Menüdesign erstellen, das sollte man ja auch auf die herkömmliche Art machen können 
Wie hättest du es denn gemacht ?

Also das untere Menü mit den Unterpunkten soll quasi direkt über das Logo linksbündig


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Coldstorm hat gesagt.:


> Damit das Menü so aussieht wie auf hurican.sk ?


Ist dir eigentlich nicht mal in den Sinn gekommen, einfach den Quellcode dieser Seite zu studieren?

Wenn dir das nichts zum Menüaufbau sagt, dann weiß ich es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

Ja schon, hab auch schon das CSS davon gedownloadet, aber das ist eben wieder ganz anders aufgebaut, ist mit einem anderen CMS, nicht mit Joomla


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn demnach *#pillmenu2* innerhalb von *#pillmenu* folgt, und dir keine alternative Auswahl (Position) angeboten wird, damit die beiden <div>-Elemente  nicht ineinander verschachtelt, sondern getrennt voneinander im Code erscheinen (wie auch in der genannten Seite), müsste dieser Block mit Hilfe einer absoluten Positionierung aus dem normalen Dokumentfluß genommen werden, um ihn oberhalb des Logos über die gesamte Breite ausrichten zu können - ansonsten umfließt er weiterhin in dieser HTML-Konstellation, seiner Mutterbox *#pillmenu* folgend, das Logo zur rechten Seite.

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (18. Mai 2010)

Ja ok...
Ich hab würde jetzt mal versuchen, die komplette Website von hurican.sk zu kopieren, oder kann ich das nicht bzw. macht das keinen Sinn?
Ich übernehme die CSS und die ganzen Images testweise sowie die HTML oder denke ich falsch? Der Inhalt ist halt nicht mit der CMS verknüpft, aber er müsste zumindest was anzeigen oder ?
bei hurican.sk gibt es die Unterverzeichnisse styles, files, layout und images, die könnte man alle kopieren von der Website theoretisch, aber würde mir das weiterhelfen so einen Aufbau hinzubekommen oder was muss ich dann noch machen?


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2010)

Urheberrechtlich betrittst du in diesem Moment sehr dünnes Eis. Von solchen "Gedankenspielen" solltest du dich besser ganz schnell wieder distanzieren.

Das Forum wird dir zu solchen Fragen auch keine nähere Hilfestellungen leisten, siehe dazu die Nutzungsregeln und die Netiquette unseres Forums.

Was du zu machen hast, wenn dir im Back-End keine anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen, damit die beiden <div>-Elemente nicht ineinander verschachtelt im HTML-Code ausgegeben werden, hab ich in meinem letzten Beitrag erläutert.

mfg Maik


----------



## Coldstorm (19. Mai 2010)

*Eigenschaften(Ausrichtung) von Modulposition ändern in Joomla*

Hi, ich baue eine HP mit Joomla. Hier hat das eine Menü eine Modulposition "User3" und das untere Menü eine Position "User4" (im Backend: Erweiterungen->Module(Position).
Wie kann ich diese Positionen ändern in z.B. Ausrichtung(left,center,right) und oder Schriftgröße? Hab hierzu noch keine passende CSS gesehen oder den zugehörigen Code, könnt ihr mirhelfen ?


----------

